# Studfinders



## drwilson85 (Dec 10, 2008)

Ive been looking for a new studfinder as the one I have now is a POS. Zircon has a few different models Ive been looking at. The problem I have is that I need one that works on textured walls (knockdown) because of how it hops around a little. Hate to spend the 40 bucks on one that wont work on texture. Anybody have any suggestions on one that will work for sure? 
Thanks,
Devin


----------



## SeeDBee (Oct 27, 2008)

My experience is that results from these electronic stud finders can be sketchy at best. 

I purchased a Zircon and found it troublesome to use, so I called the Zircon customer service people and they walked me though the issues, and even agreed it was not made for one of the applications for which I purchased it.

I give Zircon and A plus on customer service and knowing their products and the real applications.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

I've used this one for years and it's worth every penny to me. When I bought mine it was around $50.00 The hinged unit makes a big difference with uneven surfaces.

Amazon.com: Zircon 60276 MultiScanner i700 OneStep Wood, Metal, and Live Wire Stud Sensor: Home Improvement


----------



## redbeard (Dec 5, 2009)

I am not a very big fan of the "stud finder". I have found that earth magnets are more accurate, fit better in my apron and save me money on batteries. The only down point of the magnets I have found is that it takes a minute to find the pattern of nails the guy who hung the drywall used, you can assume they layed out 16 on center, but that sometimes happens and sometimes doesn't so I try to find the nail patten.


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

I can't use them. They just go off constantly whenever I'm in the room. :laughing:

J/K! I've had two Zircons that both suck. One of them met an untimely demise recently.  The Stud Sensor version seems to be a little better than the Stud Finder version, but the two that I've had are pretty old.

Maybe the new ones are better?


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I have used zircon and stanley in the past and I don't like either of them. I prefer the old mwthod of just tapping on the wall and listening for the stud. I have done it this way for years now and am very accurate in finding studs. The trick is to tap on the wall where you think it is nailed. This is because the drywall is tightest to the wall at that point and the sound it makes will be more noticeable.


----------



## redbeard (Dec 5, 2009)

I like that method too julian


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Julian the woodnut said:


> I have used zircon and stanley in the past and I don't like either of them. I prefer the old mwthod of just tapping on the wall and listening for the stud. I have done it this way for years now and am very accurate in finding studs. The trick is to tap on the wall where you think it is nailed. This is because the drywall is tightest to the wall at that point and the sound it makes will be more noticeable.


I find that method to be fine on most newer wallboard, but not old homes with thick plaster walls. I'll pass on the guess work and patching crumbling plaster if I'm off. Also when applying wall treaments on newly wall papered walls that a customer spent more money on than I normally make in a week... Again I'd rather map out my centers and be sure.

The higher end units are very accurate when used correctly, and the electrical current sensor is a big plus...anybody who's done restoration/remodeling work knows that you should never assume anything when it comes to avoiding a potentially expensive mistake.

In my short 15 or so years of doing this kind of work, I've been fortunate to only hit one water supply line and one live wire with various implements of destruction...mostly because I guessed based on what "usually is".


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

I've got a fairly old Zircon one and it works OK. Not dead-on accurate but it's better than guessing, and guessing wrong...


----------



## neumsky (Nov 28, 2009)

Magnet!


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

*stud finders, stud finders*

Does anyone know what is best stud finder for CFI's (concrete insulated forms)that have plastic inserts? They have plastic inserts every 8" but try to find one after the drywall is installed.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Years ago I had a magnet that was shapped like and about the size of a pencil. One end was designed so that you held that end and it swung freely. This little guy was excellent for finding those studs that had nails. Somehow it got lost and I wish I could find another.

George


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

I was putting up a mirror behind a wash basin and drilling the hole.
Went straight into copper pipe buried about inch below, good spout of water. Stuck a pencil into hole as tempory plug and quickly turned off supply. Did not want to excavate too much so cleand up, cut a patch from another piece of pipe and used plastic padding. No more problem.
johnep


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

"Did not want to excavate too much so cleand up, cut a patch from another piece of pipe and used plastic padding. No more problem."

I do not understand. Just what is "plastic padding?" I would think that you would solder the patch into place.

George


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Plastic Padding???*

Yes, just what is plastic padding?
I have sweated copper many times but am not familiar with this plastic padding for copper.


----------

